# 30 Ton Air Handler



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok help me out here. We wired up a 30 Ton Air handler but did not put a motor disconnect for the Supply Fan motor within site of the machine. We did this because of there really wasn't anyplace in the room where we had proper working space requirements. (Head room, 3 ft in front) This machine is surrounded by catwalks none of which I consider safe if something went wrong. We installed the disconnect in the room next door which is a mechnical room with evaporative cooling towers where we had the proper working space, head room, and lighting. The disconnect has permanent means for locking out. 
The Inspector says a disconnect is required with in site of. 
Rick


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

What is your question? If it is: Is the Inspector right, then the answer is yes.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you comply with section 430.102 exceptions? If so you will have to discuss the issue with your AHJ. He or she will have the final say.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*430.102*

I think I have follew that section. I have a call into the inspector so I will talk with him tomorrow.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Where in NC do you live or work?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The clearances mentioned do not apply to an AHU disconnect, unless you're going to work in it while it's energized.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*Fuses*

The disconnecting means is actually a VFD with a built in fused disconnect and bypass. The potential for working on the VFD while energized is a possibility.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

For the price of a three phase non fused disconnect, just add one, not a big deal. The VFD could stay where it is.


----------

